# model 921044 carburetor question



## garthman (Oct 16, 2015)

i have a new ariens model 921044 snow blower with a LCT engine that I am just becoming familiar with. 

I see that there are two 10mm screws in the bottom of the carburetor bowl. please, which of these is the drain screw for the bowl ? 

garthman


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With Honda clone carbs, the bottom one that is flat removes the bowl, the one on the side on an angle is the drain. I am not sure how much fuel remains in the bowl after you drain it, but I suppose you could tip the machine back to get the rest out.

Typically they have a sediment cup as well. That is basically a smaller bowl before the main bowl for catching dirt. That has the nut molded directly in to the end of it and can also be unscrewed for cleaning.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/honda_carb_16100-zf6-w10.asp


----------



## garthman (Oct 16, 2015)

*carburetor screws*

thanks 

i didn't see a second sediment bowl, but then i wasn't looking for one; i'll look for it next time i get the machine out


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i usually just remove the main bowl nut because it gets every drop of gas out. some clones dont have sediment cups


----------

